# Breeding box???



## Mel (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello,

Has anyone used one of these nesting boxes for your Cockatiels at all? Did they like/use it? Ive used the upright ones and have never seen these so im just wanting opinions, and to see if its ok to use for my tiels?











Thanks


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Is that a nest box specifically for Lovebirds/Budgies? Or is it said to be for Cockatiels? I only use nest boxes that are specifically for said birds which are best suited. 

I use the really tall ones for Cockatiels: http://www.muamat.com/adpics/4cd102bb4279423ee7c6c2120.jpeg


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Solace. I was told it was for cockatiels. A breeder makes them. I did google it and they have some like it to attatch to the outside of cages. I have never seen one. I always use the tall ones. I was just curious to see if anyone has, and what they thought of it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi mel i have that box and here is the pics

*Before they hatched*









*And after*


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I would prefer to have that kind of box because my birds like to do nest dives, with the side box the pair is more than likely to make their nest on the closed side and it gives them some time to adjust to the box before jumping feet first into a nest of newly laid eggs.


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you for putting your pics up lperry82. Your babies are soooo cute  and it does look like there is more room once the babies are bigger as well.

Mentha - Thank you for your input i didnt even think about the nest dives lol Thats a great point!

Im going to give the boxes a go. I just need to attatch a proper door to the side, at the moment its a flimsy bit of wood that slides in. Not great since it will be attatched to the outside of the cage i can just see escaping Tiels 

Thanks again 
Mel


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mel yes escaping tiels lol they learned to get out the box just over 3 weeks old lol
no matter how many times i put them in some just come out lol


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry forgot to update... That weekend i put proper doors on so i will have no escaping tiels... here is the outcome. Pretty happy with them if i do say so myself  They are attatched to the outside of the cage and ready to go!


----------

